

Why I Gave Up on OpenBSD (2012) - jordigh
http://www.trollaxor.com/2012/05/why-i-gave-up-on-openbsd.html

======
breakingcups
Doesn't this count as slander? Besides the domain name there's not a lot to
suggest that this is a 'parody' site (a parody of what?)

~~~
_cipher_
> Besides the domain name there's not a lot to suggest that this is a 'parody'
> site

I think it's just a trolling site based on stuff like this[0]. "amd64 only ~
no 64-bit intel". :p

Joking aside, I can't even understand why this was posted here.

[0]: [http://www.trollaxor.com/2013/12/openbsd-why-do-not-
use.html](http://www.trollaxor.com/2013/12/openbsd-why-do-not-use.html)

------
alxjsn
The domain name doesn't really add credibility to the post...

